# DON'T VOTE FOR RON PAUL



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Now that is just weird...

Brian


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I feel dirty just having watched that...


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I can't tell if that really was pro Paul or anti Paul. Really dumb in any event.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

work appropriate???


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

It's pro-Paul, but it did make me stop to verify that I hadn't taken any drugs in the past 12 hours.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Saw him today on Tim Russert. I have rarely seen Russert go for the jugular the way he did the entire interview today. "When you were three years old, you are on record saying you hate broccoli. Does this mean you plan to end farm subsidies?"


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> I have rarely seen Russert go for the jugular the way he did the entire interview today.


Russert is nothing if not pro-establishment and a statist. I'm sure he would rather see Thomspon or Romney in the White House before Ron Paul.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I didn't like the video.What was he beating up?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Howard said:


> I didn't like the video.What was he beating up?


I thought it was you?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I thought it was you?


I wouldn't get beat up like that,It's torture.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> Saw him today on Tim Russert. I have rarely seen Russert go for the jugular the way he did the entire interview today. "When you were three years old, you are on record saying you hate broccoli. Does this mean you plan to end farm subsidies?"





Phinn said:


> Russert is nothing if not pro-establishment and a statist. I'm sure he would rather see Thomspon or Romney in the White House before Ron Paul.


Russert was carrying water for the establishment. The notion of doing things like ending the IRS and the American empire is unfathomable to him.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

David Lynch for Ron Paul 2008! Sweeet.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

jbmcb said:


> David Lynch for Ron Paul 2008! Sweeet.


LOL. Best comment I have read in a month...but now I am picturing Ron Paul tying a knot in a cherry stem with his tongue and it is just not pretty.


----------



## Spudbunny (Aug 1, 2005)

Phinn said:


> Russert is nothing if not pro-establishment and a statist.


Correct. But Cato's against Paul too. Something's wrong there.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Spudbunny said:


> Correct. But Cato's against Paul too. Something's wrong there.


I've not looked into Cato's reasons why, but they're different kinds of libertarians. The Cato guys aren't really von Mises followers, are they?


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Spudbunny said:


> Correct. But Cato's against Paul too. Something's wrong there.


That's not surprising at all. Paul represents equal threats to both the socialist left and global corporate right. E.g. Fox News consistently refers to him as "longshot Republican candidate Ron Paul". Everyone else is simply a "Republican candidate".

I believe Paul is the first salvo in a long overdue revolt against an obscenely bloated and intrusive federal government.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Bob Loblaw said:


>


The video posted by Bob is NOT an official Ron Paul video. All candidates should be judged on ads that they personally endorse. They cannot be held responsible for supporters' videos.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> The video posted by Bob is NOT an official Ron Paul video. All candidates should be judged on ads that they personally endorse. They cannot be held responsible for supporters' videos.


Just like the Swift Boat thing?


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Just like the Swift Boat thing?


Are you claiming the "Swift Boat thing" wasn't a Rove brainchild?

It was classic Rove: take an opponent's strongest attribute and use it against him. And it was 100% endorsed by Mr. Bush.
Google:

perry swift boat rove


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

AlanC said:


> I've not looked into Cato's reasons why, but they're different kinds of libertarians. The Cato guys aren't really von Mises followers, are they?


What a can worms you have just opened! The differences relate more to personalities and "old scores" as well as politics.

IIRC Ron Paul was one of the founders of the Ludwig von Mises Institute (https://www.mises.org) with Lew Rockwell (https://www.lewrockwell.com) and Murray Rothbard. Rothbard was booted from Cato after falling out with Ed Crane. IIRC Crane and Rothbard were the founders of Cato in San Francisco.Rothbard complained that Crane had stolen his Cato shares. Paul has a photograph of Rothbard. A friend of mine knew Lew at Hillsdale College and worked with Paul in DC.

The Cato staffers don't like the "hard core" libertarianism/anarchism of the Mises staff and LRC writers. The Mises guys are also more anti-war and pro-South. The Cato crowd are "softer", gradualist beltway libertarians. I have another friend who works at the Institute for Humane Studies who knows the Cato team well.

Ron Paul is the only candidate that I would consider voting for.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have a few distant ties to the von Mises Institute, myself, and I attended a von Mises summer school where I actually met Paul back in the mid-90s. I hadn't really followed the ins and outs of the various libertarian back and forth, though. My real loyalties are with the (Russell) Kirkians with a nod to the Rockford Foundation/Chronicles.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

FrankDC said:


> Are you claiming the "Swift Boat thing" wasn't a Rove brainchild?
> 
> It was classic Rove: take an opponent's strongest attribute and use it against him. And it was 100% endorsed by Mr. Bush.
> Google:
> ...


Make a NY resolution not to be so predictable


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

AlanC said:


> I have a few distant ties to the von Mises Institute, myself, and I attended a von Mises summer school where I actually met Paul back in the mid-90s. I hadn't really followed the ins and outs of the various libertarian back and forth, though. My real loyalties are with the (Russell) Kirkians with a nod to the Rockford Foundation/Chronicles.


You may know my Kirkian friend who now lives in London. He studied with Kirk at Hillsdale and drove him home to Mecosta. PM me for his name. I am rather fond of the Rockford Foundation and Chronicles too. My preference is for the Intercollegiate Studies Institute. Lots of Kirk, Weaver and Nisbet on its website!


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> You may know my Kirkian friend who now lives in London. He studied with Kirk at Hillsdale and drove him home to Mecosta. PM me for his name. I am rather fond of the Rockford Foundation and Chronicles too. My preference is for the Intercollegiate Studies Institute. Lots of Kirk, Weaver and Nisbet on its website!


Interesting posts, Bishop! I'm CL too, tho' an academic rather than on the policy side. I do know people at Cato and the IHS, as well as at the IEA. In fact, judging by your posts here, we might actually know each other, or have heard of each other,in real life! PM me if you like!


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

Of interest:


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> The people surrounding the von Mises Institute--including Paul--may describe themselves as libertarians, but *they are nothing like the urbane libertarians who staff the Cato Institute* or the libertines at Reason magazine. Instead, they represent a strain of right-wing libertarianism that views the Civil War as a catastrophic turning point in American history--the moment when a tyrannical federal government established its supremacy over the states.


Now that's just plain offensive -- I'm a supporter of the Mises Institute, and I am _nothing_ if not urbane.


----------

